# Understanding sight clicks in relation to Archers Mark.



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

I am just looking for some clarification on setting up marks for my Axcel Achieve. 
I purchased Archers mark and was wondering how to translate the given marks to correct number of clicks on my sight. 
For example. If it says that 25 yards is 18.35 how many clicks past 18 would that be? 
I know this is probably a novice question so please bear with me. It's my first go at a target setup!


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm not sure how many clicks per one rotation you have. My Davis sight is 10. So I would either go 3 or 4 , since .35 is in the middle. 
If you have 8 clicks then 3 would be my choice (.375). 

You should also set the knob so 0 is at a certain spot(12 o'clock position, ect.) when your pointer lines up with the sight lines.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

18.35? Okay, you have X number of clicks per revolution. Did you enter this?
For Sure Loc and Copper John there are 20 clicks per revolution. Examples; 18.19 and then 19.0. 23.19 and then 24.0.

I don't use a sight tape. I use a credit card size chart.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

DedDeerWalking said:


> I am just looking for some clarification on setting up marks for my Axcel Achieve.
> I purchased Archers mark and was wondering how to translate the given marks to correct number of clicks on my sight.
> For example. If it says that 25 yards is 18.35 how many clicks past 18 would that be?
> I know this is probably a novice question so please bear with me. It's my first go at a target setup!


This is confusing for most, the decimal reading system is the result of a small elevation/windage knob and having to squeeze in 20 marks (as the achieve has 20 clicks per turn). The result is that the knob has 20 positions beginning with "0". You'll notice that the is a "." between all numbers. That is because the knob is too small to engrave numbers at each click without either being so small that they can't be read, or so close to each other that it also couldn't be easily read. Hence, the "." between numbers. 

First, you read the sight position from the engraved scale side of the sight head. This photos shows the points you'll be reading. "A" is the sight head mark, "B" is the knob mark, and "C" is the knob scale. As shown, this would be read as .25. 








Next, when the knob is at position "0", the engraved sight scale pointer should lay as precisely on the center of a graduated mark as shown here.








The knob begins from "0", one click puts you at the first "." which is equivalent to .05 in the decimal click system. Next click puts you at "1" which is equivalent to .10 in the decimal click system. Each clicks adds .05 to the decimal sight click system. 
Continue this for 19 clicks and you'll be at the "." between the "9 and the "0" which equals .95 in the decimal click system. Last click is one full rotation back at "0". 

Now, if you started with the pointer on the engraved side of the sight head on any number; say 20, you would read each click as 20.05 (one click), 20.10 (two clicks), 20.15 (three clicks), 20.20 (four clicks), and so on until you reached "0" which would be one full knob rotation and the pointer on the engraved sight scale would now lay right on graduated mark just *below *the graduated mark at 20, and be read as 21.00 in the decimal sight click system.

To your question:


DedDeerWalking said:


> For example. If it says that 25 yards is 18.35 how many clicks past 18 would that be?


If you add 18 clicks to a beginning position of 18.35, you would end up at 19.25. After 13 clicks you'd be at 19.00, five more clicks (each click .05) you get to 19.25. The sight head engraved scale pointer would be just past 19, and the knob would be at the "." between the "2" and the "3".


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification! 
Praeger that was very helpful. I now understand! Just needed it spelled out. Thank you very much!!


----------

